
Ask HN: Calacanis calls it “controlled deflation” Is the Bubble talk over? - frik
Jason Calacanis says on CNBC that the Bubble talk is over and Angel Investing evaluation has been cut in half, in cases two thirds. He calls it controlled deflation.<p>What&#x27;s your opinion&#x2F;insight?
======
staunch
Most investors are not actually qualified to invest in technology startups
based on evaluating their technology. They rely on other methods, like
investing in companies once they've already achieved some traction, or
companies founded by well connected people, or people good at schmoozing.

It's a small flock of sheep all watching each other's moves because no one
knows what they're doing. If the economic problems in China scare a few of the
sheep, the whole flock will react.

The traditional style investors will freak out, but the people trying to scale
startups (like YC) will just double down by investing in every good startup
they see.

------
frik
Links:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/Jason/status/686949878094630916](https://mobile.twitter.com/Jason/status/686949878094630916)

video link:
[https://amp.twimg.com/v/53817e94-a35c-402e-b347-4fc7f3ae502b](https://amp.twimg.com/v/53817e94-a35c-402e-b347-4fc7f3ae502b)

article: [http://calacanis.com/2016/01/13/the-controlled-deflation-
of-...](http://calacanis.com/2016/01/13/the-controlled-deflation-of-the-
bubble-is-almost-complete/)

------
DrScump
For the first 110 meters, the Hindenburg had a "controlled" decent into
Lakehurst, too.

